# Using a juicer or stick blender OK?



## bricklayer67 (Jul 11, 2011)

My question is specifically for strawberry wine, but it could apply to any fruit. In lieu of crushing the fruit by hand, is there any harm or risk to pulverizing strawberries with a stick blender or juicer when preparing the must?


----------



## Tom (Jul 11, 2011)

Dont do it!
You will split the seeds and will release a bitter flavor.
Best to freeze the strawberry and then thaw and add Pectic enzyme. No crushing needed on any soft fruit.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Aug 19, 2011)

I'll ask about the juicer. What are your thoughts on juicers for anything that that is not "soft" fruit, such as plums, blueberries, grapes, etc. I was thinking about purchasing the Jack LaLanne Power Juicer. I thought it would be great for the type fruit I listed above, mainly the plums since I have 4 trees. Of course, with the plums, the seeds would be removed. Would this work?


----------



## Rocky (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree with Tom and I would not use a juicer if there is any danger in puree-ing seeds. I have, however, used a juicer for green apples, which I had cut and cored, but not peeled. I juiced them in my juicer and added the juice to a Riesling that I had made to impart the "green apple" taste that I remember from Rieslings in Germany. It turned out great.


----------



## SBWs (Aug 19, 2011)

If you are going to buy a juicer for wine making buy a steam juicer. You can use them on just about any fruit out there. Seal the juice in canning jars and make wine anytime.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Aug 19, 2011)

I was looking at the steam juicers on line, but not sure about them. I did a search on this forum and it seems that quite a few use them. Is there a short version on how they really work? Looks as if you put them on the range top, put the water and fruit in it and let it go. How long does that process take? Seems it could take hours to steam out juice from enough fruit to make a 5 - 6 gal batch.


----------



## Tom (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a steam juicer

http://www.amazon.com/Back-Basics-N12-Stainless-Juicer/dp/B0007XSO4O/ref=sr_1_3?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1313800621&sr=1-3

is what I have


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Aug 19, 2011)

Dan, I'm looking at that one. Does the N12 stand for 12 quarts, by chance? 
2' tall. That should hold lots of fruit.

I just ordered that one. Thanks Dan!


----------



## Tom (Aug 19, 2011)

yes and N means stainless


----------

